# Going to mexico



## NoBiUs (Sep 15, 2005)

I am going to Mexico in about 4 months and I would like some help on a list of steriods I can get there..I am going to take $2,000 and my buddy is going to bring the same.
 So, if you guys would be so kind to help me out on the prices down there and what would be the best for me.
LOL, I even got a translator going with us..

I am 25 years old, about 160lbs,5'11"..
I just want to get big ass hell as safe as possible...
One more thing , this will be my first time with steroids.

 Thanks Guys!!


----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 16, 2005)

man... u are going to get robbed or killed showing a bankroll of 2000.... take 250.... and if that wont get you a great supply... you are being ripped off..


----------



## LAM (Sep 16, 2005)

my boy got beat up by the cops in TJ last month, they knocked out 3 of his teeth and took him for $3k

I would go further south down to Ensenada


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2005)

You need someone from Mexico to guide you there, someone tough enough to handle the locals.
I do know of one member who went there but he happened to fall in love with an old man. They are not together now but they still write to each other. 
 True story.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> my boy got beat up by the cops in TJ last month, they knocked out 3 of his teeth and took him for $3k,
> I would go further south down to Ensenada


WOW, he did get taken...

Last time I got thrown in jail in TJ
five of us got out for $42, my friends Timex,
and a 4 or 5 mile walk back to the states - 

(But, one of my buddies did get his head split open pretty good by the cops)


----------



## GFR (Sep 16, 2005)

Rosarito Mexico is 17 miles or so from TJ, and in my experiance the best place for steroid shopping in Mexico by far.

Cypo test 10ml: $30-35
Teston 200 10ml (Q.V.) $18-20
Deca 300 10ml (Q.V.) $40
Bold 200 EQ 10ml (Animal Power) $30
Trenbolone 20ml $130

Some of the prices their last month......go to the Vet Pharmacy's for the best prices and best selection......My opinion is if you are going to buy less than $1000 worth of stuff then don't bother.......$2000 is a good amount to spend, in the past I would drop 2000-4000 at a time down there and in 4 years I never had any problems......just remember be cool, *don't flash the cash ever*, do not fuck with or stare at anyone for any reason....if problems start just walk away....nobody wins an argument or fight in Mexico!!!


----------



## musclepump (Sep 16, 2005)

Go visit Tough, I'm sure he can guide you to the right places for gear


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 16, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Go visit Tough, I'm sure he can guide you to the right places for gear


 Or he will jack your ass and take your bankroll. Just kidding Tough...


----------



## Nachez (Sep 17, 2005)

I should go visit tough, he needs help building a new room.


----------



## Nachez (Sep 17, 2005)

I need to stock up on Anavar while down south, and go oncycle and try toughs, bowflex.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 20, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I would go further south down to Ensenada



Ditto


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Cypo test 10ml: $30-35
> Teston 200 10ml (Q.V.) $18-20
> Deca 300 10ml (Q.V.) $40
> Bold 200 EQ 10ml (Animal Power) $30
> Trenbolone 20ml $130



Crap, I used to get those prices in the states.  Those were the days.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 20, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Go visit Tough, I'm sure he can guide you to the right places for gear


Yes I could help him. I'm not afraid to carry money down here. I've lived here almost 11 years with no problem. You just don't flash your money. Buy a money belt and keep most of it in there with a little in your pocket. As Dr. Foreman said bring enough to get you what you want. If that's $2000 so be it. 

Tough


----------



## musclepump (Sep 20, 2005)

Man, even with US prices I get a full cycle for under $100


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey, Tough I'll Im you in a few days with some questions.If you don't mind


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Man, even with US prices I get a full cycle for under $100


Fake stuff then.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Fake stuff then.


A bottle of test is all you need, a whopping $85 for 10 weeks at 500mg


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 21, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> A bottle of test is all you need, a whopping $85 for 10 weeks at 500mg


Shit that's not shit. I can get a 50ml @ 250mg for $77 down here. *That would last you 25 weeks,  @ 500/MGS A WEEK*

*MEXICO RULES*

Tough


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 21, 2005)

Mexico isn't worth the risks unless you are poor and desperate (if you can't afford gear, don't use it). It seems fine until shit hits the fan. I've had Mexican police drain my ATM at gun point. I've been arrested by customs and payed serious fines. NOT WORTH IT!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 21, 2005)

I had my butt desecrated there by Tough.


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> A bottle of test is all you need, a whopping $85 for 10 weeks at 500mg


$85 is a good price....so you don't do PCP??? ( no nolvadex or do you get it free?) And 1 bottle of test will last only   6 weeks......so do you do short cycles??


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Mexico isn't worth the risks unless you are poor and desperate (if you can't afford gear, don't use it). It seems fine until shit hits the fan. I've had Mexican police drain my ATM at gun point. I've been arrested by customs and payed serious fines. NOT WORTH IT!



Just bad luck or you did something wrong. Between all the people I know there must be *500+ runs to mexico* and only one time did anyone get cought....the Boarder pigs took the drugs and let me go.


----------



## topolo (Sep 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just bad luck or you did something wrong. Between all the people I know there must be *500+ runs to mexico* and only one time did anyone get cought....the Boarder pigs took the drugs and let me go.



only because you gave them each a hummer


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Sep 21, 2005)

My last purchase at Mexico..

Three bottles of 20ml @ 50mgs Stan
Five bottles of 10ml @ 100mgs Test prop
1 bottle of 20ml @ 100mgs of tren
two bottle of 10ml @ 200mgs of EQ
Six Bottles of Clen

For under 400.00


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, the only reason I am going is because I can't find any gear where I live and this is my last resort.So I guess I am going to have to take the risk.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> $85 is a good price....so you don't do PCP??? ( no nolvadex or do you get it free?) And 1 bottle of test will last only 6 weeks......so do you do short cycles??


 Already have tons of nolva.

 500mg/mL ... 20mL bottle... 10 weeks unless my math is wrong?


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Already have tons of nolva.
> 
> 500mg/mL ... 20mL bottle... 10 weeks unless my math is wrong?


500mg per mil??? it must be a home brew then......and the highest dose per mil in any home brew I have ever heard of...*ouch that must hurt like hell.*


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 500mg per mil??? it must be a home brew then......and the highest dose per mil in any home brew I have ever heard of...*ouch that must hurt like hell.*


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 22, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Already have tons of nolva.
> 
> 500mg/mL ... 20mL bottle... 10 weeks unless my math is wrong?


 For this to be a 10 week supply, you would have to do 2ml's a week, that would be a gram a week, if it's 500mg/ml


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 500mg per mil??? it must be a home brew then......and the highest dose per mil in any home brew I have ever heard of...*ouch that must hurt like hell.*


No what he is saying is correct. Its dose is 250mg but the guy is taking 500mg a week. So a 20ml vial dosed at 250mg would give you 20 shots at 250mgs. 2 shots a week (total mgs 500 per week) equals 10 weeks. And by the Mudge brews his Enanthate at 500mgs with only 1% I believe of BA and says the injections are painless

Tough


----------



## musclepump (Sep 22, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> No what he is saying is correct. Its dose is 250mg but the guy is taking 500mg a week. So a 20ml vial dosed at 250mg would give you 20 shots at 250mgs. 2 shots a week (total mgs 500 per week) equals 10 weeks.


 That is correct!


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> That is correct!


What company makes 20ml 250mg test??? I will have to pick up a few bottles of it in Mexico....I think Tough said they have something like it down there.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What company makes 20ml 250mg test??? I will have to pick up a few bottles of it in Mexico....I think Tough said they have something like it down there.


I'm not sure of the 20 ml vials but they indeed do have 50ml vial of Test E 250 by QV. I know for a fact cause I have one here. It's $77


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'm not sure of the 20 ml vials but they indeed do have 50ml vial of Test E 250 by QV. I know for a fact cause I have one here. It's $77


Crap I should have bought one........I spent $110 on the same amount but in 5 bottles......could have saved $33 and used it for moor beer.


----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 22, 2005)

bd makes a 20ml bottle of andropen(bds version of sust) it contains 275mgs of test per a cc

$89


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> so you don't do PCP???


 I hope he doesn't do pcp...  



> Just bad luck or you did something wrong. Between all the people I know there must be 500+ runs to mexico and only one time did anyone get cought....the Boarder pigs took the drugs and let me go.


 The time the cops robbed me wasn't a run. I got a bit too rowdy in Boy's Town in Laredo. I kicked through a glass door of a whorehouse with my boot. The glass shattered, and I stepped through the frame. Next thing I know people are chasing me and my dumbass is running. After a few gun shots, I suddenly remembered what Alto! means... Thankfully, none of us got hurt, and we made it back to the U.S., but not until they jailed the lot of us and cleaned us out. My bank actually refunded the money because the surveillance camera at the ATM showed that I was at goinpoint and the gunman was going to town on the ATM after I put my PIN in.

Another visit: U.S. Customs must have been tipped off before we walked through the check point, because they decided to strip search the two of us for no good reason. There are plenty of Mexican snitches that watch who goes to the pharmacies and report back to U.S. Customs before you can get back across the border. We had atleast $1K spent on the drugs, then we got fined and lost the drugs after spending the day detained.


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 22, 2005)

Man, you guys got me all scared and shit to go down there now..lol  Still going though..


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 23, 2005)

NoBiUs said:
			
		

> Man, you guys got me all scared and shit to go down there now..lol  Still going though..


You guys make sure you drive through the border and not walk. your asking for more problems walking. Get in your fucking car and drive to my house or rosarito and then get your shit. That way no one fucks with you. Foremanrules was here at my house last month and had no fucking problems. Listen to old Toughy, I have lived here working on 11 years.

Tough


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Sep 23, 2005)

Amen, the night I got spent a night in jail I met a guy who walked across and he looked like he was dragged on the ground.  He was bleeding in all sorts of parts and every article of clothing was torn with blood stains.  Did I mention he was arrested for being drunk in public because he was laying on the ground knocked out from having his a** handed to him.  When you come back across their are always some groups of locals trying to come up on some drunk people for a few bucks.  I have another story but you would never go to mexico if I told you.  

So I agree with tough drive across and go down to rosarito.  And don't worry everyone is just saying this so you watch you back at all times.  Use your common sense and don't go alone.  No matter what.  

Old tough guy...I may come visit you at some point in the near future, if this is ok.  My wife and I are tired of going down to Mexico for only a few hours.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 23, 2005)

you gotta know the places in TJ my friends got RIPPED!!! when they went down there and bought winthrop winstrol and fake Squib equipoise.

when one friend went down there with me this is what we brought back

4 10ml bottles of tren
4 10ml bottles of prop
1 50ml bottle of test e
1 bottle of anadrol 
2 packages of HCG


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 23, 2005)

Mexi-coach it across and mexi-coach back as quick as possible!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 23, 2005)

CANIBALISTIC said:
			
		

> Old tough guy...I may come visit you at some point in the near future, if this is ok. My wife and I are tired of going down to Mexico for only a few hours.


Not a problem as Your all welcome


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 23, 2005)

I wouldn't take my car, but I live closest to Laredo. I haven't been to TJ in the last decade, but I wouldn't park my car in any border town. If you are going further in, no problem. Just don't stray far from your car.


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Sep 23, 2005)

I do all the time with out any problems.  I use the security parking


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 23, 2005)

CANIBALISTIC said:
			
		

> I do all the time with out any problems. I use the security parking


And your as smart as you look. Very good.


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 23, 2005)

Tough, you are a good man, I need direction to your house in a few months..


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2005)

NoBiUs said:
			
		

> Tough, you are a good man, I need direction to your house in a few months..


Dont make any quick movements around his dogs, or its your ass.


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL, I'll remeber that..Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 23, 2005)

CANIBALISTIC said:
			
		

> I have another story but you would never go to mexico if I told you.


 Tell.


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 23, 2005)

No please don't tell, I want to go!!


----------



## JiveTurkey (Sep 24, 2005)

OK Pirate, so what you're tell me is that you take a supplement thats suposed to treat advanced breast cancer? Don't get upset.... I'm new to all this.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> OK Pirate, so what you're tell me is that you take a supplement thats suposed to treat advanced breast cancer? Don't get upset.... I'm new to all this.



read profiles here:
steroid.com
steroidology.com 

both sights should give you insight on why


----------



## JiveTurkey (Sep 24, 2005)

Since Nolava is so important in the fight against estrogen wouldn't be wise to preload on it before starting any anabolic cycles? Or is it better to use it after coming off a cycle?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> Since Nolava is so important in the fight against estrogen wouldn't be wise to preload on it before starting any anabolic cycles? Or is it better to use it after coming off a cycle?


 
if you were worried about estrogen that much in some cases it effects others more than some and causes nasty side effects, you would use an AI (aromatse inhibitor) nolva only reduces in certain target tissues(i think thats what we are talking about)but now you gotta read all about those....its a science you have to learn all about it in depth its just not as simple as steroid + you = mass well it is but there is a safe way and the way you hear horror stories about. also you have to figure out if you have MPB and other health concerns and what auxiliary drugs you may have to use. And it(nolva) should be used after a cycle for other reasons.....


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Sep 24, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> Since Nolava is so important in the fight against estrogen wouldn't be wise to preload on it before starting any anabolic cycles? Or is it better to use it after coming off a cycle?



ok..Start your own thread asking about nolva.     Read about PCT and do your research before you start your cycle.     The last thing you want is to cause irreversible effects to your body in the middle of a cycle waiting for a seized package.      I would hate to hear about the negative effects of steroids because of an uneducated newbies mistake.   

Anyhow, ask if you need help...If your worried about estrogen conversion (aromatise) not sure of spelling, but it is devastating to the right person.


----------



## JiveTurkey (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about starting my first cycle. I posted a new thread asking what every one thought about it. Anyways, like I said, I'm new to all this. Being new I dont know any where to get the gear, so I was wondering about Mexico. So if I take about a week of leave and go down to Rosarito, what do I do? Just find a pharmacy and walk in and ask for what I want?


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 25, 2005)

That's about right..An animal hospital is way cheaper,from what I am told..But, yeah once you are down there just go to a a drug store/vet  and get what you need.


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm thinking about starting my first cycle. I posted a new thread asking what every one thought about it. Anyways, like I said, I'm new to all this. Being new I dont know any where to get the gear, so I was wondering about Mexico. So if I take about a week of leave and go down to *Rosarito*, what do I do? Just find a pharmacy and walk in and ask for what I want?


shopped there 30 or more times.....Right as you enter the city ( about 1/4 mile in) on your left is a Vet/pet store.....best roids in the city .....all the normal Pharmacys are a waste of time and 2x as expensive with 1/8 of the selection.....go vet every time


----------



## musclepump (Sep 25, 2005)

The thing about Mexico is, they have no reason to rip you off because it's all legal down there, but a lot of people will try. Watch your shit.


----------



## jballs (Sep 26, 2005)

is rosarito the best place in mexico?


----------



## jballs (Sep 26, 2005)

for aas lol


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 26, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm thinking about starting my first cycle. I posted a new thread asking what every one thought about it. Anyways, like I said, I'm new to all this. Being new I dont know any where to get the gear, so I was wondering about Mexico. So if I take about a week of leave and go down to Rosarito, what do I do? Just find a pharmacy and walk in and ask for what I want?


You don't go to the human pharms but the vet pharms in Rosarito.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 26, 2005)

My Babies


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 26, 2005)

There very hungry all the time


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> There very hungry all the time


The #1 reason the Mexicans dont rob toughs house.......


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn,tough that is an assload of dogs..How do you get sleep with all those dogs barking..lol..That little one looks the meanest.Those little dogs don't fuck around the jump straight for your balls!!


----------



## nunya53 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hate to dredge up an old thread, but what about the Cancun area?

Nunya


----------

